# Ipad/iphone Christmas band



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

They did this at my church on Sunday. I wasn't there so didn't see it live. But it made Gizmodo yesterday


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

This is awesome  Thanks for sharing


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

That is fabulous! Thank you for sharing it.

I miss church


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Very cool! I enjoyed it.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

That's fun.  I can't decide if it would be as interesting in live concert however. 
  I have to go track down the handbells app.  I used to be in a handbells choir.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a list of all the apps used in the band'

We did a little digging and were able to get a list of all the iOS apps used in the three different performances.  North Point iBand member Reid Greven was nice enough to list on his blog the iBand performers and iOS apps used for each performance.

Carol of the Bells:

Eddie Kirkland, SoundGrid
Reid Greven, NLogFree
Jared Hamilton, Melody Bell
Danny Grady, Guitarist (Nylon String)
Antwane McMullin, drums – iGog (MoreVox Acoustic 1 sound)
Rick Meeder, bass – Bassist
Steve Marcia, Guitarist (Electric)
Rockin’ Around the Christmas Tree

Antwane McMullin, drums – iGog
Rick Meeder, bass – Bassist
Danny Grady, electric guitar on intro & fills – Guitarist
Steve Marcia, acoustic guitar on main melody – Guitarist
Jared Hamilton, B3 – Pocket Organ
Reid Greven, sax solo – Saxophone Musicofx
Eddie Kirkland, Percussions (Tambourine)
Feliz Navidad

Joe Lee, guiro – Percussions
Antwane McMullin, drums – iGog (Rock Kit 1 sound)
Rick Meeder, bass – Bassist
Danny Grady, nylon string guitar – Guitarist
Ben Snider, clave – Percussions
Steve Marcia, maracas & tambourine – Percussions
Jared Hamilton, melody solo & percussion fills – Bebot, Percussions
Eddie Kirkland, congas & bongos – Percussions
Reid Greven, piano – Pianist
Seth Condrey, vocals – T-Pain


----------

